# The official Christmas Thread, Aussies also welcome



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

here it is scribble away folks


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Are hill billy boys welcome too? :blink:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

What bout kiwis, I feel left out.


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey! The man said what was welcome. Now get stepping


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

I wish santa would stop by and pick up all the undocumented workers In our trade lowballing our prices and drop them off to whatever country they came from...


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

The purpose of this thread is maybe Tool companies can send us some promos T-shirts etc...

Christmas Goodies


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> The purpose of this thread is maybe Tool companies can send us some promos T-shirts etc...


In that case ..Your title Is all wrong!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> In that case ..Your title Is all wrong!


please Moore


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

cazna said:


> What bout kiwis, I feel left out.


yes yes all welcome, just calming the Dingos down


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I want Santa to fix the bundle tape machine at the USG plant so the tabs pull off the sheet packs.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

I want to follow behind decent joiners and not the d*ck heads I am at the moment!:furious:
Let Santa take away all their tools or give them brain cells:thumbup:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

While I like the holiday, I'm not much of a religious person. My wife is my god, or at least I call out to her that way sometimes whether it be passion or pain.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

my xmas wish,,, shall we officially ban kiwi's from this site.:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> my xmas wish,,, shall we officially ban kiwi's from this site.:yes::thumbsup:


Never, We are like a bad case of the clap, Here to stay :tt2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Never, We are like a bad case of the clap, Here to stay :tt2:


how about just kiwiman then:whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> how about just kiwiman then:whistling2:


Oh no......he's back inch:
Whatsamatter big fella, your game crash? or won't the other boys let you play? 
I know!!! :w00t: there's Kiwi's joined your team and you've upset them eh


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwis kiwis everywhere, Theres only 4 million or so of us but WE, have invented the jet pack, And WE are going to make it for sale so :tt2: rest of the world take that.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHPedpE70Es


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

cazna said:


> Kiwis kiwis everywhere, Theres only 4 million or so of us but WE, have invented the jet pack, And WE are going to make it for sale so :tt2: rest of the world take that.


Caz, No offense, but you may want to read this.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jet_pack#History


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> my xmas wish,,, shall we officially ban kiwi's from this site.:yes::thumbsup:


 its back kiwis vrs the 2bucknuck


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Kiwis kiwis everywhere, Theres only 4 million or so of us but WE, have invented the jet pack, And WE are going to make it for sale so :tt2: rest of the world take that.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHPedpE70Es


Silly Kiwi's,,,,, how are you going to catch sheep with that, it makes too much noise:thumbup:

put a muffler on it, that goes Baa Baa Baa :whistling2:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Merry Xmaskah.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

cazna said:


> Kiwis kiwis everywhere, Theres only 4 million or so of us but WE, have invented the jet pack, And WE are going to make it for sale so :tt2: rest of the world take that.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHPedpE70Es


I don't know, caz. A swarm of synchronized drones carrying me around might feel safer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQIMGV5vtd4


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow wee look at that?? Cool huh.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

cazna said:


> Kiwis kiwis everywhere, Theres only 4 million or so of us but WE, have invented the jet pack, And WE are going to make it for sale so :tt2: rest of the world take that.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHPedpE70Es


that freakn caz showing us up again


----------

